# SALLUDONFISH MATCHED WITH JAMES CHARLES (GTFIH)



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 20, 2020)

credit to @Latebloomer10 for the salludonfish account, he told me to make this thread since he's currently banned.

*SCREENSHOTS*









*ANOTHER FAMOUS PERSON (model with 500k followers)






*


Now maybe it's a fake account but probably not tbh since they're verified.

special tag:
@rightfulcel

TAGS:
@Lev Peshkov @brbbrah @TheCopefulCurry @GreenTea @Original @inceletto @AlwaysHaveQuestions @Trungvu


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 20, 2020)

James Charles slid in my dm’s before lmao


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Oct 20, 2020)

_*Tbh jfl*_


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Oct 20, 2020)

_





*Salludon's looksmatch = James Charles confirmed *_


----------



## Copeful (Oct 20, 2020)

@Salludon bhai get together with James Charles it will solve your financial problem tbh


----------



## DoWhatYouCan (Oct 20, 2020)

Second one is a tranny


----------



## Gosick (Oct 20, 2020)

isnt the 2nd one also a tranny?

damn, you should convince that fag to shoutout salludon on insta and make him famous


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

*KEEP DOING GAY TINDER EXPERIMENTS FOR CHAD 
*


----------



## JustAFewMM (Oct 20, 2020)

Sheesh 

Salludon can actually play along the psl gods


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

Why is @Salludon banned?


----------



## Deleted member 10107 (Oct 20, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Why is @Salludon banned?


hes not I said latebloomer10


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

Proex said:


> hes not I said latebloomer10


why?


----------



## Copeful (Oct 20, 2020)

@brbbrah don’t ugh me


----------



## goat2x (Oct 20, 2020)

*i made that james charlesfish account just to troll you lol
get fucked *


----------



## Hades (Oct 20, 2020)

*Imagine looksmaxxing up to the levels of PSL gods only to get hit on by gay guys *


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> why?


@Latebloomer10 said hes gonna be gone for a month here since hes trying to fast or shit just look at his newest thread.


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Oct 20, 2020)

Dear God, when you think Salludon can't get anymore chad you come across a thread like this.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

GymcelDoomer said:


> Dear God, when you think Salludon can't get anymore chad you come across a thread like this.


*MATCHING WITH A FILTHY TRANNY IS MORE CHAD FOR YOU?*


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Oct 20, 2020)

Chad


----------



## Copeful (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> *MATCHING WITH A FILTHY TRANNY IS MORE CHAD FOR YOU?*


Cope if the account is real it’s big, that guy has tens of millions of followers on titok


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> *KEEP DOING GAY TINDER EXPERIMENTS FOR CHAD
> *





Latebloomer10 said:


> *BRBRAH UR A CUCK SON UR LUCKY IM BANNED RN*


said in PM


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

Proex said:


> said in PM


Send screenshot proof or larp son


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> *MATCHING WITH A FILTHY TRANNY IS MORE CHAD FOR YOU?*



A status maxxed tranny and fag. Get it right.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> Send screenshot proof or larp son


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

GymcelDoomer said:


> A status maxxed tranny and fag. Get it right.


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Oct 20, 2020)

@Latebloomer10 is this james charles account legit, if it is then it's over for abas


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Oct 20, 2020)

@Salludon GET THE BAG BHAI


----------



## Feminineboi (Oct 20, 2020)

Salludon gay confirmed

This thread better not be larp


----------



## Time Travel (Oct 20, 2020)

Fuark gigachad


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Oct 20, 2020)

Aeons said:


> @Salludon GET THE BAG BHAI



YAAAAAS KING.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 20, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> @Latebloomer10 is this james charles account legit, if it is then it's over for abas


its verified. He unadded though since salludon has no instagram


----------



## 6485b025t (Oct 20, 2020)

Proex said:


> its verified. He unadded though since salludon has no instagram


Verified doesn't mean anything though because you can "verify" your account then change the pictures afterwards unless I'm mistaken


----------



## rentfreegigachad (Oct 20, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Verified doesn't mean anything though because you can "verify" your account then change the pictures afterwards unless I'm mistaken


james has his insta linked

it says 932 posts and thats how many his actual insta has

it was real indeed jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 20, 2020)

rentfreegigachad said:


> james has his insta linked
> 
> it says 932 posts and thats how many his actual insta has
> 
> it was real indeed jfl


@Salludon thoughts? ^


----------



## 6485b025t (Oct 20, 2020)

rentfreegigachad said:


> james has his insta linked
> 
> it says 932 posts and thats how many his actual insta has
> 
> it was real indeed jfl


Theoretically someone could make a corresponding instagram and upload the same amount of posts but occams razor I guess 



Kennisgeving voor omleiding


----------



## Copeful (Oct 20, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Theoretically someone could make a corresponding instagram and upload the same amount of posts but occams razor I guess
> 
> 
> 
> Kennisgeving voor omleiding


Nah the account would be taken down


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Oct 20, 2020)

_@Salludon my condolences bro












Your browser is not able to display this video.



_


----------



## 6485b025t (Oct 20, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> Nah the account would be taken down


Username checks


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Oct 20, 2020)

What pics did you use?


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 20, 2020)

*UPDATE*

@Latebloomer10 confirmed, it is James Charles, he checked his instagram it is him.


----------



## 6485b025t (Oct 20, 2020)

Proex said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> @Latebloomer10 confirmed, it is James Charles, he checked his instagram it is him.


Wdym he checked his insta? How does that confirm it?


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 20, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Wdym he checked his insta? How does that confirm it?


idk bro he just told me.


----------



## moggingmachine (Oct 20, 2020)

Proex said:


> its verified. He unadded though since salludon has no instagram


yes he does


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> View attachment 747059
> 
> *I SAID THAT EARLIER JOKINGLY, JFL @ U SAYING THIS SERIOUSLY
> 
> @brbbrah GTFIH*


 

*@rentfreegigachad CONFIRMED HOMOSEXUAL*


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 20, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Wdym he checked his insta? How does that confirm it?





Latebloomer10 said:


> every pic was the same who tf takes the time to make a insta and upload 900pics


replied to u to me in PM


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

*@Salludon jfl you can use james charles for money tbh *

*rip looksmax.me its going worldwide*


----------



## Beetlejuice (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

*@rentfreegigachad ENJOY THE REST OF YOUR DAYS HERE, I GOT THIS COMMENT ON DIAL YOU HOMOSEXUAL

*


----------



## Copeful (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> *@rentfreegigachad ENJOY THE REST OF YOUR DAYS HERE, I GOT THIS COMMENT ON DIAL YOU HOMOSEXUAL
> 
> *









*CAGED IRL AT THAT GIF BHAI*


----------



## St. Wristcel (Oct 20, 2020)

that tranny said “if you’re cute and tall dm me” JFL over for Manlet trannymaxxers


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Oct 20, 2020)

rentfreegigachad said:


> he should have used james for money , jfl at not doing that
> 
> idec i would do it if i was him.. ngl if james wanted me to hit it one or two times , id do it for the money. his ass do be looking kinda nice anyway
> View attachment 747052


----------



## Deleted member 9488 (Oct 20, 2020)

it’s over for him. went from a truecel to a gay maxxed fag jfl


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

fuckgreece said:


> it’s over for him. went from a truecel to a gay maxxed fag jfl


----------



## EktoPlasma (Oct 20, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> _
> View attachment 747025
> 
> 
> *Salludon's looksmatch = James Charles confirmed *_


caged irl


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 20, 2020)

bump @sytyl @EreptileDysfunction @some1h0peless @Jagged0 @Stare


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

holy shit imagine if its actually james charles

this forum would need to get nucked


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 20, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> holy shit imagine if its actually james charles
> 
> this forum would need to get nucked


it most likely is bro. Same amount of photos as his IG, verified tinder. @Latebloomer10 also said that he checked his insta in tinder and it is his.


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Oct 20, 2020)

I'll


Gosick said:


> isnt the 2nd one also a tranny?
> 
> damn, you should convince that fag to shoutout salludon on insta and make him famous







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Copeful (Oct 20, 2020)

Morgothos said:


> What pics did you use?


What pics bro @Proex


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 20, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> What pics bro @Proex


he told me the video of him in motion and 2 photos with him in a cap.
https://looksmax.org/threads/salludon-megathread.190201/


----------



## Entschuldigung (Oct 20, 2020)

Celebrities only tbh


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

Proex said:


> it most likely is bro. Same amount of photos as his IG, verified tinder. @Latebloomer10 also said that he checked his insta in tinder and it is his.


*fuark i dont believe this shit*

*dude is famous af why would he use tinder?

holy crap @Latebloomer10 @Proex @Salludon it was actually james charles

he has almost 23 million subs









James Charles


HI SISTERS! I'm James Charles. Subscribe to my channel for makeup, entertainment, music and more!




www.youtube.com





apparently he wants hot guys to do gay shit for him - salludon you down?

*

*he was exposed for being on tinder pretending to be a woman*


----------



## Feminineboi (Oct 20, 2020)

@Salludon


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

*@Proex @Salludon you need to DM james charles - tell him to give salludon a green card*


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 20, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> *@Proex @Salludon you need to DM james charles - tell him to give salludon a green card*


I need @Salludon to make an instagram so latebloomer10 could put it there and we'll see.


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

Proex said:


> I need @Salludon to make an instagram so latebloomer10 could put it there and we'll see.


@Salludon does have an instagram 

fuark this can be his ticket out of pakistan even tho he is rich tbh


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

bumo


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

the pakistani passport is one of the worst - he has to get a visa for most countries


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 20, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> @Salludon does have an instagram
> 
> fuark this can be his ticket out of pakistan even tho he is rich tbh


cant. James Charles unmatched since latebloomer didnt have salludons insta during that moment, Salludon also probably wont even go there with him since salludon is (probably) not gay. Lets see what will happen with the 2nd one though.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

Proex said:


> cant. James Charles unmatched since latebloomer didnt have salludons insta during that moment, Salludon also probably wont even go there with him since salludon is (probably) not gay. Lets see what will happen with the 2nd one though.


*DW, I GOT @Salludon PAPA AND MAMA ON QUICK DIAL IF HE DOES SHIT LIKE THIS.
*

@TheCopefulCurry


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Oct 20, 2020)

Salludon needs to MeToo maxx. This is his opportunity to make millions.


----------



## Jagged0 (Oct 20, 2020)

@Salludon u can get urself a sugar daddy boyo


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

@Proex tell her to rate salludon and ask why did you match me


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

Proex said:


> *UPDATE (@Salludon )
> View attachment 747120
> 
> james unmatched but here someone salludon can try*


*"NOT IF YOUR THIS DRY IN PERSON"*


----------



## Mr.cope (Oct 20, 2020)

rentfreegigachad said:


> he should have used james for money , jfl at not doing that
> 
> idec i would do it if i was him.. ngl if james wanted me to hit it one or two times , id do it for the money. his ass do be looking kinda nice anyway
> View attachment 747052


@knajjd


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

Fuark this is the best pace on the Internet tbh 

Salludon is the best looking man in the world


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Fuark this is the best pace on the Internet tbh
> 
> Salludon is the best looking man in the world


----------



## Stare (Oct 20, 2020)

Proex said:


> credit to @Latebloomer10 for the salludonfish account, he told me to make this thread since he's currently banned.
> 
> *SCREENSHOTS*
> View attachment 747006
> ...


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

brbbrah said:


>


Salludon mogs he has a potato jaw 

Salludon is a good Muslim he is a coping jihadi


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 20, 2020)

leak his nudes


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 20, 2020)

*@Salludon thoughts on the transgender whore? Will u do her?



*


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 20, 2020)

Proex said:


> *@Salludon thoughts on the transgender whore? Will u do her?
> View attachment 747128
> *


Get money from here

I thought that's a woman


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 20, 2020)

@Salludon 
Gay 4 pay?


----------



## Copeful (Oct 20, 2020)

Proex said:


> *@Salludon thoughts on the transgender whore? Will u do her?
> View attachment 747128
> *


*“YOUR LACK OF EFFORT IN CONVERSATION SAYS OTHERWISE”*





*THIS TRANNY WHORE EXPECTS CHAD TO PUT ON A FUCKING CIRCUS 

ITS OVER *


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Oct 20, 2020)

Proex said:


> *@Salludon thoughts on the transgender whore? Will u do her?
> View attachment 747128
> *



_*wtf is that nigga the conversation is drier than the Sahara desert. Brb buy this nigga a ticket to murica. Jfl when she sees his face irl where he stops giving the chink stare and opens his paki accent she will ghost him after the date. Just show her his mewing progress instead she will get wet for sure👍 *_


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 20, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> _*wtf is that nigga the conversation is drier than the Sahara desert. Brb buy this nigga a ticket to murica. Jfl when she sees his face irl where he stops giving the chink stare and opens his paki accent she will ghost him after the date. Just show her his mewing progress instead she will get wet for sure👍 *_


*
SQUINTING BEFORE AND AFTER*


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 21, 2020)

bump tbh


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Oct 21, 2020)

Holy shit Ahanwhahahasd


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 21, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> *“YOUR LACK OF EFFORT IN CONVERSATION SAYS OTHERWISE”*
> 
> View attachment 747131
> 
> ...


And people will still say hypergamy isn't that bad. Even chads are jestermaxxing in 2020.

It's over


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 21, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> And people will still say hypergamy isn't that bad. Even chads are jestermaxxing in 2020.
> 
> It's over


You should know mr chadlite


----------



## NothingCanStopMe (Oct 21, 2020)

Hades said:


> *Imagine looksmaxxing up to the levels of PSL gods only to get hit on by gay guys *


A fate worse than death


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 21, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> You should know mr chadlite


mr bloatmax


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 21, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> mr bloatmax


 Yeah but I get laid more than you jfl


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 21, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Yeah but I get laid more than you jfl


chad


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 21, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> chad


Nope 
I’m incel 
You can be incel and have sex


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 21, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> Nope
> I’m incel
> You can be incel and have sex


based I agree


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 21, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> based I agree


How big is your cock?


----------



## AbandonShip (Oct 21, 2020)

Alhamduliah


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 21, 2020)

LondonVillie said:


> How big is your cock?


3456x4512 pixels


----------



## Greecgawd (Oct 21, 2020)

This nigga is in his sleep rn Brutal. @Salludon this is a test from Allah


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Oct 21, 2020)

should get james' nudes and leak them


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Oct 21, 2020)

Jfl


----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Oct 21, 2020)

funny how @Salludon have been real quiet ever since this thread came out ...


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Oct 21, 2020)

SadnessWYJ said:


> Jfl
> View attachment 747475


press (A) to claim your Destiny
@Salludon


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Oct 21, 2020)

GreenTea said:


> funny how @Salludon have been real quiet ever since this thread came out ...


He got traumatized


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Oct 21, 2020)

Why is this still at top pf the thread list, like who cares?


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Oct 21, 2020)

Actually keked irl at this thread tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Oct 21, 2020)

I missed this, was it legit or nah?


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 21, 2020)

tapout said:


> I missed this, was it legit or nah?


legit


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 21, 2020)

fuark mirin @Latebloomer10 @Proex work


----------



## Salludon (Oct 21, 2020)

Proex said:


> *UPDATE (@Salludon )
> View attachment 747120
> 
> james unmatched but here someone salludon can try*


Delete that pic bro i don’t want my insta on this site. Where did u get it anyways? @Kingkellz can you delete this screenshot?


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 21, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Delete that pic bro i don’t want my insta on this site. Where did u get it anyways? @Kingkellz can you delete this screenshot?


@Salludon this one bro this thread. Your instagram is there.
https://looksmax.org/threads/salludon-megathread.190201/


----------



## Chadelite (Oct 21, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Delete that pic bro i don’t want my insta on this site. Where did u get it anyways? @Kingkellz can you delete this screenshot?


@Kingkellz delete the picture pls thanks


----------



## goat2x (Oct 21, 2020)

*@Salludon TAKE ONE FOR THE TEAM BUDDY BOYO
THEN DONATE SOME OF JAMES CHARLES MONEY TO US SO WE CAN GET SURGERY*


----------



## Copemaxxing (Oct 21, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *@Salludon TAKE ONE FOR THE TEAM BUDDY BOYO
> THEN DONATE SOME OF JAMES CHARLES MONEY TO US SO WE CAN GET SURGERY*



@Salludon as much as I hate To say it but nvm youre slayer. Get a green card from him and get some money And travel to an island. Just lol if you dont use James charles „Because muh gay“.

GAY FOR THE FUCKING PAY! AM I RIGHT @MakinItHappen ?


----------



## TITUS (Oct 21, 2020)

Tinder is comprised 90% of fishes outfishing each other, at this point.


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Oct 21, 2020)

I am proud to be a user on a site that has some interaction with models and celebrities jfl. Mean while .CO only has IncelTear screenshotting them all day as they are too low t to do anything about it.

@Salludon and @Amnesia are elite looksmaxxers and we should all appreciate that they are here ngl 

Looks are everything honestly as much of a "water is wet" statement that is. 

Jfl at matching James Charles


----------



## goat2x (Oct 21, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> I am proud to be a user on a site that has some interaction with models and celebrities jfl. Mean while .CO only has IncelTear screenshotting them all day as they are too low t to do anything about it.
> 
> @Salludon and @Amnesia are elite looksmaxxers and we should all appreciate that they are here ngl
> 
> ...


JFL if you think matching james charles is unusual


----------



## PYT (Oct 21, 2020)

Proex said:


> credit to @Latebloomer10 for the salludonfish account, he told me to make this thread since he's currently banned.
> 
> *SCREENSHOTS*
> View attachment 747006
> ...


YOOOOOO 💀

start a scandle and make him send nudes


----------



## goat2x (Oct 21, 2020)

PYT said:


> YOOOOOO 💀
> 
> start a scandle and make him send nudes


Nigga James Charles talks with everybody that nigga is desperate, i literally saw kids ttrolling him like 3-4x on tiktok


----------



## PYT (Oct 21, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Nigga James Charles talks with everybody that nigga is desperate, i literally saw kids ttrolling him like 3-4x on tiktok


ik jit is a virgin. nigga gets exposed all the time


----------



## goat2x (Oct 21, 2020)

PYT said:


> ik jit is a virgin. nigga gets exposed all the time


Ye but i literally dont know how
he literally talks with thousands of men /day


----------



## PYT (Oct 21, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Ye but i literally dont know how
> he literally talks with thousands of men /day


imagine talking to thousands of women a day and still being virgin. this niggas gonna go through the whole california male populace before he gets dick in his butt


----------



## Salludon (Oct 21, 2020)

PYT said:


> imagine talking to thousands of women a day and still being virgin. this niggas gonna go through the whole california male populace before he gets dick in his butt


Jfl if u think he has a shortage of dicks. A guy his status can fuck a new person everyday for his entire life.


----------



## PYT (Oct 21, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Jfl if u think he has a shortage of dicks. A guy his status can fuck a new person everyday for his entire life.


he's a self proclaimed virgin


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Oct 21, 2020)

PYT said:


> he's a self proclaimed virgin


Who?


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 21, 2020)

_*@Salludon MY NIGGA THIS IS A TEST FROM ALLAH. *_


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Oct 21, 2020)

If Salludon really is the guy he claims, he should just DM his pics to a model scout and live a king's life, the fact he refuses to do this is suspicious


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Oct 21, 2020)

_Bump because my most like post comes from this thread. Thank you @Proex for tagging me tbh _


----------



## diggbicc (Oct 22, 2020)

caged


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 22, 2020)

diggbicc said:


> caged


tnx for bumping bro


----------



## BradAniston (Oct 22, 2020)

WannaBeA6 said:


> If Salludon really is the guy he claims, he should just DM his pics to a model scout and live a king's life, the fact he refuses to do this is suspicious


Because he fraud


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 22, 2020)

BradAniston said:


> Because he fraud


probably lol. He said he will post new pics though he still has to lose weight, from what I remember.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Oct 27, 2020)

bumo shit gay thread kys


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 27, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> bumo shit gay thread kys


true its gay


----------



## sensen (Oct 27, 2020)

Proex said:


> credit to @Latebloomer10 for the salludonfish account, he told me to make this thread since he's currently banned.
> 
> *SCREENSHOTS*
> View attachment 747006
> ...


Is Eden tranny? If so, I matched with him/her last year when I was in LA without realizing it was trans. I just remember googling and finding massive following. I was proud of myself but disgusted at same time. I'm gonna go back and see if I can grab screenshots.


----------



## Golang (Oct 27, 2020)

Maybe fillers aren’t that bad after all


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Oct 27, 2020)

sensen said:


> Is Eden tranny? If so, I matched with him/her last year when I was in LA without realizing it was trans. I just remember googling and finding massive following. I was proud of myself but disgusted at same time. I'm gonna go back and see if I can grab screenshots.


yeah its a tranny


----------



## sensen (Oct 27, 2020)

Proex said:


> yeah its a tranny


Yep, googled to make sure. The trans matched me with last year and was trying to hang out, but upon deeper inspection (sounds gay) I realized it was tranny and cut my losses. They deleted the tinder I matched with though so I have no proof.


----------



## WTFCGod (Dec 19, 2020)

Proex said:


> credit to @Latebloomer10 for the salludonfish account, he told me to make this thread since he's currently banned.
> 
> *SCREENSHOTS*
> View attachment 747006
> ...


HAHAHAH EDENS A FUCJING TRANNY SALLUDON COFIRMED GAY SLAYER WTFF


----------



## 6’1cel (Dec 19, 2020)

Proex said:


> credit to @Latebloomer10 for the salludonfish account, he told me to make this thread since he's currently banned.
> 
> *SCREENSHOTS*
> View attachment 747006
> ...


smol wrld what kan i sey?


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Dec 19, 2020)

Proex said:


> Salludon also probably wont even go there with him since salludon is (probably) not gay.


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Dec 19, 2020)

LOL


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Dec 19, 2020)

Good work mirin


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 19, 2020)

mfw i miss legendary threads like these because the overlord @Sergeant running this site won't add a reddit like top of the day/week/month filter


----------



## Xangsane (Dec 29, 2022)

@lvr klutch


----------

